
Ring's work with police lacks solid evidence of reducing crime - GordonS
https://www.cnet.com/features/rings-work-with-police-lacks-solid-evidence-of-reducing-crime/
======
valuearb
“ Crime analysts don't doubt that Ring has prevented crimes -- but that's a
far different assertion to make than that the doorbells have actually reduced
the crime rate, Asher said.”

Huh?

